# حزر فزر ....... انا مين ؟؟



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده هو القذافي وصل
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (1 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*تلاقيه بتاع تونس اللى مشى*
*مش فاكرة اسمه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوة الصورة يا تاسونى*


----------



## hokka_2020 (1 مارس 2011)

7elwa el Sora Di ​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
مش عارف أنتى عندك مجلد للقذافى
روعه جدا جدا شكرا

​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ده هو القذافي وصل
> هههههههههههههههههه


 
اه وصل بالتوكتوك هههههههههههه

شكرا مارتينا لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههه
> تلاقيه بتاع تونس اللى مشى
> مش فاكرة اسمه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة الصورة يا تاسونى *




زين العابدين مش عارفة ؟؟
​​شكرا نونوس لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> 7elwa el Sora Di


 
شكرا حبيبتى

لردك الحلو


----------



## tasoni queena (2 مارس 2011)

> ههههههههههههه
> مش عارف أنتى عندك مجلد للقذافى
> روعه جدا جدا شكرا


 
لاء بس هعمل قريب هههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههه
هو رئيس 
بس مين؟؟
 الله واعلم ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه

طب لو عرف ياريت يقولنا ههههههههه

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بوتفليقة ده*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههه
> هو رئيس
> بس مين؟؟
> الله واعلم



هو شخص ما بس مين دى اللى هنموت ونعرفها هههههههه

شكرا يا كوكو لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> 
> طب لو عرف ياريت يقولنا ههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليكي يا قمر



هو لحد دلوقتى معرفش شكله هههههههههه

شكرا روزى يا قمر


----------



## tasoni queena (13 يوليو 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> بوتفليقة ده



هو الراجل ده ههههههههههه

شكرا ياقمر لردك الجميل


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2011)

ده بن على باين مش كدة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يابطة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب الباقي مش راح يستخبة لية
هههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتيييييييير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مين...........مين...........مين............ :big61::big61::big61:​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (15 يوليو 2011)

*دا ابن لادن متنكر فى خيمة *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> ده بن على باين مش كدة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يابطة



شكرا يا قمر لردك الحلوووو


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب الباقي مش راح يستخبة لية
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



ما دول اللى بيلعبوا معاه هههههههههه

شكرا ياقمر كتييير


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مين...........مين...........مين............



قولى انتى بقى ههههههههه

شكرا ي حبى


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2011)

> دا ابن لادن متنكر فى خيمة



القذافى حبيب الملايين ههههههههه

شكرا اوغسطينوس


----------

